# paramedic assist. course



## smart kid (Sep 22, 2006)

does anyone know where I can go in Massachusetts to take this class?
I'm gonna do some research myself, but I thought this would probably be the best place for info.  

Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## oldschoolmedic (Sep 22, 2006)

I always thought emts were paramedic assistants. Perhaps you are looking for info on physician's assistants?


----------



## smart kid (Sep 22, 2006)

No, in Massachusetts the medic assist. course is an add on that certifies basics to ....

"spike a bag"
set up a twelve lead
use spO2 meter

and a few other  "intermediate skills"  that don't fall under the Mass. basic protocalls.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Sep 23, 2006)

Oldschoolmedic..Basically a course that should had been taught and included in their basic EMT... The total time to teach this should be about an 1 hr. and that is including practice time.. but, again free market marches on, and now we even have a book and a course to make money!... $$$$

Shame, Massachusetts doesn't follow National Standard Curriculum. Pulse Ox, even spiking the bag can be included... it does make one wonder, what is really being taught though?..

R/r 911


----------



## smart kid (Sep 23, 2006)

Exactly,  Mass. is a little behind on a few things.  Mass. is broken up into five different regions.  Each region has there own medical director that sets the parameters as to what the emts and such in their area are allowed to do.  I/E  even though I'm certified by the state, if I'm working in say region 3, I cant do a few things that I may be able to do in region 1 or 5 and so on.

I'm interested in taking the course so that I can improve my patient care during an ALS intercept.


----------



## akflightmedic (Sep 24, 2006)

Wow! 

I cant believe they charge for that stuff and require a cert to do it. Freaking amazing...

Those are things that are taught in any standard EMT Basic course, my students would never graduate without being taught those "skills".

Sorry you have to pay money and actually attend a course. Any medic partner should show you that in half an hour. Repeat class on next shift for half an hour and you should be golden.


----------



## abnmed82 (Sep 24, 2006)

i find it hilarious the things ppl have to do to get certified for bs stuff like using a pulse ox...i mean cmon that is ridiculous.


----------



## KEVD18 (Sep 24, 2006)

SPO2 monitoring is NOT part of  mass p/b interface class. it is in the basic curriculum

course material might include:
spiking a bag and flushing the drip set
application of the monitor leads
securing of an iv site
securing of an ett
etc etc etc. bascially the ancillary duties of als. as previoulsy mentioned, the different regions in ma make it difficult to keep up with the protocols. in my region(4) we're not allowed to do these things, ever if appropriatley trained at the basic level. wereas in 5, i could. its really is quite aggtrevating

while were on the topic of massachusetts insanity, let me run this one by you all:
lets say a pb truck is in the field. they take an emergecny run for chf. obviously an als call. tx will include o2, monitor, ivns, iv lasix, etc.....
in region 4, because that medic is riding with a basic, they can only work at the intermediate level. so no monitor, no lasix, really no als interventions whatsoever. now in region 5, that medic is full als, regardless of his partners level. madness!!!!!

i dont know where you are in ma, but eastern medical educators in quincy offers a pb course


----------



## fyrdog (Sep 24, 2006)

KEVD18 said:


> lets say a pb truck is in the field. they take an emergecny run for chf. obviously an als call. tx will include o2, monitor, ivns, iv lasix, etc.....
> in region 4, because that medic is riding with a basic, they can only work at the intermediate level. so no monitor, no lasix, really no als interventions whatsoever. now in region 5, that medic is full als, regardless of his partners level. madness!!!!!



Won't they give the paramedic reciprocity from one region to another? I bring PT's from Enfield,CT up to Baystate all the time in a EMT/Paramedic ambulance under interstate reciprocity.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Sep 24, 2006)

Alas.. as we can note the EMS System is fragmented and definitely in need of repair. The problem, appears many want to profit and "use" the system.

Geez, it appears we are going backwards instead of forging forward....

R/r911


----------



## KEVD18 (Sep 24, 2006)

not to hijack the thread but to answer your question:

the protocols for the call are determined by the origin location of the call. so if the call originates in reg 4, right on the region 4/5 line and the closest recieving er is in 5, the medic is bound by the reg 4 protocols. 

for interfacility transfers, the medic is full als at all times because the service has an als interfacility waiver

now for street work, once a second medic is requested, and it is "reasonably" expected that that second medic could intercept the transporting unit enroute prior to reaching the hospital, the medic could begin to work at the full als level.


----------



## Jon (Sep 24, 2006)

Wow. I guess that retarded EMS systems are a requirement to be a "commenwealth"??? PA is bad, but not THAT bad.

I can't imagine needing a certificate or an EMT not being able to do the "ALS assist" stuff - spiking bags, putting on monitor, etc.


----------



## rescuecpt (Sep 25, 2006)

I just teach my crew members this stuff, so that they can help me on calls.  Also, our department does a "working with ALS" module during probie training to help them learn what we do and how they can be of assistance.


----------



## BrandoEMT (Sep 25, 2006)

I am really happy in Minnesota we are quite liberal and allow so much in our training.  My vollie service is about to start doing IVs with D50 and regular saline...that same service already allows out entirely EMT-B staff to give glucagone, vial Epi, Combi-Tube....and more...sounds like many of you have your hands tied...


----------



## disassociative (Oct 5, 2006)

Its hard to believe that so many states have yet to adopt the Advanced EMT Curriculum. Here in TN; we can do IV Therapy, Advanced Airway, as well as
12 lead(Paramedic must document interpretation); We do not recognize EMT-I in TN as EMT-IV has the same scope of practice; excluding administration of a few meds. Chatanooga State recently implemented a program that lasts 1 yr and bridges a paramedic to RN, A.S.N. Alot of states seem to be falling behind.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Oct 5, 2006)

*Expanded scope for EMT-1*

I think it is too bad that here in my neck of the woods that our scope of practice is to put it politely... Limited!! There are 3 fire department here that have an expanded scope here, (Combitube, SQ Epi, glucometers resp.tx, and glucagon injections and nitro spray) but if you work for the ambulance service here, those skills are a no-go:glare:. AMR is the provider here, can you believe that the EMT can now be in the back with a pt. and give the radio report if itis a BLS call. ( this just came about 8 months ago!) 1 out of the 3 fire departments does have a longer response time for an ambulance.


----------

